# Best double sided tape you ever had.



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Guys,

What is the *"Best"* double sided tape you have ever owned? What brand?

Thanks,

-Dustin K. :dude:


----------



## Humpty (Feb 15, 2002)

Bandit RC Products.......Has one that is awesome...


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Buds Racing Products is the "stuff". The tape I get from Racers Edge is pretty comparable to it however.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Bud's is the best. I planted a servo in a 10L in '92 and it's still stuck solid.


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

buy double sided tape (servo tape) at the hobby store. the double sided tape you buy at the hardware store isnt the same.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i have had the best expirence with associated tape


----------



## speedfreak_on_the_oval (Dec 6, 2001)

I too like the Buds tape. I like too that its rolled up all the way to the center, instead of having a p
lastic ring in the center.....makes me think im gettin a bargain!  LOL
Dave


----------



## esc crazy (Mar 16, 2004)

*BEST Tape!!!*

I've used alot of tape over the years and without a doubt the best is from Radio Shack. I know alot of guys may not believe anything good can come from there, but I'll never buy anything else. It is labeled as "SUPERMOUNT TAPE". It is second to NONE in strength and (if necessary) it can be removed in one single piece. Four rectangular pieces ( 1" X 3") is only $2. Try it and I'm sure you won't use anything else. Later!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Without a doub tthe best stuff I have found to date is Scotch 3M VHB tape. I have a buddy who works at a tape company and he brings me the scraps. That means rolls of 50' or so... I have no idea where to get it but...

the stuff is a plastic tape- not foam so it can be taken off in one piece with No residue if you want to move your stuff. I put on a Super Chicken onto my clod and was able to pick up the entire truck, including 8 cell battery pack by the ESC! 

Scary strong. But stick a screw driver under it and you can pop it up. I have lots if people want to try it.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

can u get the 3m tape at the stores


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

esc crazy said:


> I've used alot of tape over the years and without a doubt the best is from Radio Shack. I know alot of guys may not believe anything good can come from there, but I'll never buy anything else. It is labeled as "SUPERMOUNT TAPE". It is second to NONE in strength and (if necessary) it can be removed in one single piece. Four rectangular pieces ( 1" X 3") is only $2. Try it and I'm sure you won't use anything else. Later!


I'll try it. Thanx! :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea it sounds like good tape and radioshack dosen't sell junk stuff it has all been good for me


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

David Washburn said:


> yea it sounds like good tape and radioshack dosen't sell junk stuff it has all been good for me


Especially there solder. :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i know there solder is the best


----------



## Donalbain (Sep 29, 2001)

Bolink. Can't find it anymore, though.


----------



## sean cant drive (Feb 22, 2004)

i've always liked the stuff that comes in the kits because it is flat and easy to cut to the size you need and you don't have to unroll it to cut it.


----------

